# Must have cubes in a collection



## Themagicman03 (Dec 11, 2015)

With the flood of all the new cubes coming out, I decided to make a thread of must have cubes in a collection. I found one thread about this but that was in 2012, and things have changed since then. I do mean what types of cubes, but i want to be specific by what brand you should get. SOoi compiled a list of most have cubes in a collection.
2x2. Dayan, Tangpo, Wittwo, Lingpo
3x3. Aolong V2. Guanlong. Guhong. Zhanchi. Mini Zhanchi. Colored Tanglong. Gans 356. Qiyi Thunderclap. Rubik's Brand. Heshu Big cube. Cong's Design 3x3. 
4x4. Mini Aosu, Yuxin, Shengshou
5x5. Yuxin, Shengshou
6x6 Aoshi, Shengshou
7x7. Cubic Aofu, Shengshou Mini.
Other puzzles. 1x1. higher layered nxn puzzle. Dayan Megaminx. Lingao Clock. Lingao Magic. Mirror cube. Moyu Pyraminx. Moyu Skewb. Qiyi square 1. Curvy Copter. Crazy yileng. Shengshou Snake. Gear cube. Rex Cube. Fisher Cube. MasterMorphix. Mf8 Gigaminx. Dino Cube. 1-3 cuboids.

These are just the cubes i think should be in a collection. I included older cubes as well because we wouldn't have better versions of these cubes without them. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 11, 2015)

maybe some more 3x3 shapemods like a fisher cube or windmill cube. also the MF8 gigaminx is a nice puzzle to have.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

Pretty good, but...
First of all, I'd remove:
Guhong, Mini Zhanchi, Transparent Yulong, Regular Aosu, Huachuang (costs too much), VCube 6, change Yuxin Mirrorblocks to just any Mirrorblocks, and YJ Cat cube.
And I'd add:
Lingpo, any Cong's Design 3x3, Yuxin 3x3, Fisher Cube, 1x3x3, 2x2x3, 2x3x3, 3x3x4, Dino Cube, Gigaminx.
soyeah


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2015)

well since I dont have a good 18 of those, and I have nearly 150+ puzzles, I would say that list might need a little more generalized.
personally I would say must haves are WCA events, Something big and large, a couple 3x3s, and something fun that you enjoy. A cube Collection is unique and special to each and every person because of how different they are from one another. Generalizing a cube collection doesnt really make it a collection anymore.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 11, 2015)

get one of each WCA event that uses a different puzzle


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> well since I dont have a good 18 of those, and I have nearly 150+ puzzles, I would say that list might need a little more generalized.
> personally I would say must haves are WCA events, Something big and large, a couple 3x3s, and something fun that you enjoy. A cube Collection is unique and special to each and every person because of how different they are from one another. Generalizing a cube collection doesnt really make it a collection anymore.


 Yes, I guess you do have a point. But the purpose of this thread is to really show beginners what they should get and look at this thread to get good ideas. It wasn't to discourage more advanced cubers and say they have to get this or that, but so beginners can see and try to start off a cubing collection.


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Pretty good, but...
> First of all, I'd remove:
> Guhong, Mini Zhanchi, Transparent Yulong, Regular Aosu, Huachuang (costs too much), VCube 6, change Yuxin Mirrorblocks to just any Mirrorblocks, and YJ Cat cube.
> And I'd add:
> ...


I do have to agree with you on a few because I looked at my collection and I started picking random puzzles. But I think everyone should have a guhong since every new speed cube was basically built off the guhong, and it's just a nice cube to have. Also, I do think the mini zhanchi is a cool cube to have, and at least one size everybody should have.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

1x1's are kind of useless, but still fun. Definitely a collection must-have


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 11, 2015)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, skewb, megaminx and square-1


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, skewb, megaminx and square-1


Don't forget clock ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> Yes, I guess you do have a point. But the purpose of this thread is to really show beginners what they should get and look at this thread to get good ideas. It wasn't to discourage more advanced cubers and say they have to get this or that, but so beginners can see and try to start off a cubing collection.


Ah I see! In that case I would stand by, all wca events and puzzles that flat out interest a person.
Some people may like shape mods, some sticker mods, some gear puzzles or multiple sides or whatever. I guess what I'm saying is probably the best way for a beginner to learn what puzzles to have in a collection would be to go and try them then buy what interests them.


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 11, 2015)

A small key-chain sized 3x3x3 is fun, if you can find a 'good' one.
A regular 3x3x1 floppy cube, maybe the mirror-blocks version of it. 
Ghost cube, void cube. Square-2.


----------

